# New to the area.



## lizard (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey there, I'm a 23 yr old Female. I just moved to Central CA (Monterey) from MD. I'm looking for a good audio shop and a good parts shop.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Since you have a Spec V, go to http://www.thevboard.com/ and post there. The Bay Area folks should give you some help.


----------



## lizard (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks,
I'll give that a try.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

hey. a forum member located somewhat close to me. thats rare. dont know about monterey area but i know in salinas there is a few good audio places. cant think of the names right now though. i usually do my own installs so i dont really keep track. as for parts shops, i still havent found one that has anything when i need it, so i just order most things online. only place i go to is Dotseth's in salinas to fill my nitrous and street scene here in watsonville when i need something in a hurry and dont mind over paying a bit.


----------



## lizard (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't had a chance to explore. I did make it up to Sonoma a few weekends ago :cheers: I hope to take a trip up to San Jose to check out a few shops and Ikea. (the best place ever).


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

lizard said:


> Hey there, I'm a 23 yr old Female. I just moved to Central CA (Monterey) from MD. I'm looking for a good audio shop and a good parts shop.
> Thanks in advance for any help.





> hey. a forum member located somewhat close to me. thats rare. dont know about monterey area but i know in salinas there is a few good audio places. cant think of the names right now though. i usually do my own installs so i dont really keep track. as for parts shops, i still havent found one that has anything when i need it, so i just order most things online. only place i go to is Dotseth's in salinas to fill my nitrous and street scene here in watsonville when i need something in a hurry and dont mind over paying a bit.


theres also kartunes on broadway in seaside, but they are a lil expensive. they sell Rockford Fosgate though! :thumbup:
well im located in big sur so im like 45 mins from u lizard and like 75 mins from you n2nismo. thats pretty cool


----------

